# Documents required for proving work experience to DIBP



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I am Aus graduate claiming one year exp

My brain is just restless untill i am sure i have all .. below is the list i currently have am i missing anything ?

1. ACS letter with one year exp , will use the same reference letter to DIBP
2. Payslips from one year
3. PAYG + Tax Return 
4. Job Description and Contract ( is this must ?? ) 
5. Salary increase letter ( got one recently and thought should use as there is big differnce in payslips )

anything that i am missing ?


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

rt00021 said:


> *Buddy Adi bhai,*
> 
> Please check the website of assessing authority (ACS in your case). They have the check-list of required documents for skill assessment.
> 
> I hope it helps.


My query is for DIBP .. i already got ACS letter


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone please respond


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

adiii said:


> Anyone please respond


I have a similar question 

I have a positive work assessment letter from CPA ...Now along with this what other documents to be submitted to DIBP related to work assessment...

Regards

Ash


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

adiii said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am Aus graduate claiming one year exp
> 
> ...


Reference letter from HR - this should mention your roles and responsibilities, it should be in line with the occupation code you have opted in ACS and for applying visa

i think your document no 4 roughly matches reference letter, if not then get one


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

ashmiya said:


> adiii said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone please respond
> ...


Hi 

Can you pls share the duties and responsibilities for positive skills assessment.

Thanks


----------



## rvss (Jan 22, 2017)

Would you think it is necessary to get an assessment of experience done by CPA prior to claiming the extra points? I already have a testimonial from my employer stating that I have been employed as an auditor for the past 4 years.

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rvss said:


> Would you think it is necessary to get an assessment of experience done by CPA prior to claiming the extra points? I already have a testimonial from my employer stating that I have been employed as an auditor for the past 4 years.
> 
> Thanks.


posting it in correct thread may fetch some relevant response

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...icaa-ipa-skills-experience-assessment-15.html


----------

